# AGR Credit Card Sign Up offer



## diesteldorf (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got another advertisement to apply and earn 18,000 AGR points. Has anyone wver received anything better. Previously the highest I was offered was 16,000.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 14, 2010)

I just got a Chase Sapphire Preferred card - 15,000 points but I don't think they will give me ANOTHER ARG card


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 14, 2010)

18,000? Ooh, just twist the knife. The 5,000 I got are like ashes in my... my AGR account.

An odd thing about the Chase Sapphire card. Points transfer from there to AGR almost immediately, within a few minutes. Every other transfer I've made (Continental, Starwood, Midwest Airlines) has taken days.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 14, 2010)

I also got the 18,000 point offer. Sadly it expires Feb 28, 2010. I still wont be old enough to even try.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I also got the 18,000 point offer. Sadly it expires Feb 28, 2010. I still wont be old enough to even try.


Maybe instead of 16K or 18K, by then it will be 20K!


----------



## dart330 (Jan 14, 2010)

Can you post the link for the 18,000 point offer?


----------



## amamba (Jan 14, 2010)

Bastards. I did the 16K earlier this year.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 14, 2010)

dart330 said:


> Can you post the link for the 18,000 point offer?


It says its targeted. Have you checked your AGR page? Thats where I found out about it.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 14, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> It says its targeted. Have you checked your AGR page? Thats where I found out about it.


Our AGR page is only offering 12k points.

Here is the link to the 16k offer: https://applynow.chase.com/FlexAppWeb/rende...&PROMO=DF01


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 14, 2010)

And here I thought getting 5,000 Points a couple years ago was a plump Kitty :angry:


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 15, 2010)

amamba said:


> Bastards. I did the 16K earlier this year.


I did 8K and thought I was lucky.

AAARGH! :angry:


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 16, 2010)

dart330 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > It says its targeted. Have you checked your AGR page? Thats where I found out about it.
> ...


the targeting seems to depend on how many AGR points you already have. i have around 10,000, while my wife has more like 2,500 (because i travel by train more but mostly because all our sleepers have been in my name). on the AGR page, chase offers me 18,000 points and her only 6,000.


----------

